# Hey, I'm New.



## Swept.Away (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi everyone. I've been looking around these forums for a while now and decided to join. I hope i can learn a lot from you guys, you're so amazing!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra
OMG you are going to learn so much here 
Have fun!


----------



## Swept.Away (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome!  We are glad to have you!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww, you're so sweet.  Just wait, you will become addicted to Specktra.  Good fun and good people.  Glad you're here.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lara (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Miss_Molly (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey i'm new too!! I love this forum so much. There is sooo much to learn, and the girls on here are so nice


----------



## Dawn (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome!!  From your neighbor to the South in IL!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome! You'll definitely learn a lot here!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 17, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome!!


----------

